# Help! Nostalgia - Arcade, Jay Jays - White Walker



## falconlover (25/5/21)

Hey everyone!
There are two liquids that have caught my eye, Nostalgia Avatar ( Watermelon Grape flavour) and Jay Jays White Walker ( blueberry lychee flavour)
Has anyone tried either of these, if so please provide a mini review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/5/21)

Hello @falconlover and welcome to ECIGSSA!!

While you wait for feedback on the juices, head on over here (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/) and tell us a bit more of your vape journey!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/5/21)

Avatar has a rich sweet watermelon flavour with a light touch of coolness... I usually cruise through a bottle in no time. Awesome juice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## falconlover (25/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Avatar has a rich sweet watermelon flavour with a light touch of coolness... I usually cruise through a bottle in no time. Awesome juice


thank you so much!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (25/5/21)

Have both, the avatar i enjoy, candy type fruity flavours both in the watermelon and grape, not authentic fruits. Love it every now and then. 

The white walker blueberry is very sherbety, almost like the old school pappa smurf from vape mob but the litchi in it kinda spoils it for me. Its not bad but i dont really enjoy it, the litchi is very perfumey.

Juice is very subjective though

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## falconlover (26/5/21)

Jengz said:


> Have both, the avatar i enjoy, candy type fruity flavours both in the watermelon and grape, not authentic fruits. Love it every now and then.
> 
> The white walker blueberry is very sherbety, almost like the old school pappa smurf from vape mob but the litchi in it kinda spoils it for me. Its not bad but i dont really enjoy it, the litchi is very perfumey.
> 
> Juice is very subjective though


Seriously appreciate this, thanks so much!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (26/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Avatar has a rich sweet watermelon flavour with a light touch of coolness... I usually cruise through a bottle in no time. Awesome juice


Out of interest is any Grape in it more a Candy Grape? Can't think of a single realistic vine Grape concentrate most have a candy note!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (26/5/21)

Jengz said:


> Have both, the avatar i enjoy, candy type fruity flavours both in the watermelon and grape, not authentic fruits. Love it every now and then.
> 
> The white walker blueberry is very sherbety, almost like the old school pappa smurf from vape mob but the litchi in it kinda spoils it for me. Its not bad but i dont really enjoy it, the litchi is very perfumey.
> 
> Juice is very subjective though


Answered my query, thanks! Teach me to read all posts before posting!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (26/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Answered my query, thanks! Teach me to read all posts before posting!


I personally couldn’t taste any grape in it  it’s subjective like the rest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

